# Uber Gold Partner Los Angeles



## SLYFOX (Feb 14, 2016)

Anyone else know anything about this? What's the criteria for this?


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

i'd say it is their new brand of lube


----------



## uberray25 (Feb 12, 2016)

I got this too today. I wonder what is the point ? 
They should lover percentage to 15% . I don't think that will happen.
Do I have enough stickers on my windshield? Gonna look like a clown soon.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Can I put this on my resume? lol


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

saucy05 said:


> Can I put this on my resume? lol


 Depending on the role you're applying for you actually should lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

saucy05 said:


> Can I put this on my resume? lol


Sure.
It may even impress someone in human resources who doesn't know any better.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Depending on the role you're applying for you actually should lol


I would.
I would drum it up.
In a way to make them think there were some monetary award involved.
So the new employer won't think I will be a top achiever for "stickers".


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I would.
> I would drum it up.
> In a way to make them think there were some monetary award involved.
> So the new employer won't think I will be a top achiever for "stickers".


 lol true that, I was looking at some CS positions for both U/L and would include that I drive for both. Any achievements "at work" bode well when trying to sell yourself to a future employer.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I was also a founding member of the Uber roundtable Guild of "Golden partners".
I don't want to brag about this prestigious achievement too much, but only a small percentage of Uber Partners attained this level in my highly competitive market.

I used to sell piping systems to the U.S. Navy on Navy ships while employed by Northrop Grumman . . . not only can I put lipstick on a pig, I can apply false eyelashes too !

Now sign the paper and the pig is yours for the night !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> lol true that, I was looking at some CS positions for both U/L and would include that I drive for both. Any achievements "at work" bode well when trying to sell yourself to a future employer.


Selling and acting.
If you're a good enough actor,you may stick around long enough to actually know what you're doing . . .


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

MikesUber said:


> Depending on the role you're applying for you actually should lol


tohunt4me makes a good point. As long as you can imitate a chipmunk on crack, they'll love you. Sometimes I demonstrate my CS/interview voice for friends and they ask me to kindly never do that again because it's scary vs. my every day way of speaking. I'm always totally jacked up on caffeine for interviews and I've yet to get turned down if I can get to the interview phase.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> lol true that, I was looking at some CS positions for both U/L and would include that I drive for both. Any achievements "at work" bode well when trying to sell yourself to a future employer.


Not good to admit you are known in both camps.
Some competitive corporations are really paranoid.
I have worked for both Schlumberger and Halliburton in the past.
Both companies used the same rental tool company for materials.
When the supplier threw a party, they would invite everyone.
My Schlumberger manager would have very nervous smiles about my familiarity with all of my Halliburton buddies.
If I wanted trade secrets , I would go to the bar nearest an organization and sit and drink and listen.
I wouldn't kiss and tell.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Not good to admit you are known in both camps.
> Some competitive corporations are really paranoid.
> I have worked for both Schlumberger and Halliburton in the past.
> Both companies used the same rental tool company for materials.
> ...


I feel like they would ask during the interview, I should go in confident and say, "Yes I drive for both, here are the takeaways I've learned from X versus Y". Only if prompted during the interview. Now if I left it off, I feel like they'd for sure ask and I'm not the type of person to lie. Once hired I'd be completely cool with dropping the other if that's what they wanted, although I feel like I could gain more experience and knowledge about the competitor by doing so. I feel like I'd be awesome in the interview, my energy is usually through the roof. After all I work full time, go to the gym, then drive for four hours every day!


----------

